# Ocean-son tanks/stands



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience or thoughts about Ocean-son aquariums and stands? One, at least, of my LFS sells that brand, which is a Chinese import, with very little information available about them on the internet. This one LFS has 45 gallon, high tanks, with one piece front/sides, curved front corners, nicely fitted lighting hoods, and very nice looking matching stands, on sale for only about $300, and in two colors. 

This tank interests me only because I am getting more and more interested in Riparium style tanks, and for that the ideal is a high tank, with adequate front to back depth, which these have. I look around for suitable tanks on Craigslist and those with stands are very rarely as cheap as $300, and they are used tanks.

This particular store also has Ocean-son tanks of many much larger sizes, but I didn't look for prices on them. For those in the Sacramento area, the store is Aqua Workz.


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

I could be wrong, but it sounds like what you described might be Jebo tanks.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they aren't Jebo tanks, because my 45 gallon tank is a Jebo, or very similar. These are not shaped the same, other than the one piece glass front and sides with curved corners. And, they most certainly are identified, and prominently, as OceanSon tanks. I'm surprised not to be able to find any website that gives any information about them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Try Ocean-son. ;-)

http://ocean-son.com/
It doesn't render well for me for some reason. ;-)

This one shows more detail. 
GuangZhou Ocean-Son Aquarium Appliances Co.,Ltd 
http://exp.ccpit.org/Chinaexports_asp/Commany_detail_E.asp?ID=17345


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, I found those two sites, and absorbed all of the information from the first one, but I still don't know anything about the tanks except what I saw in the store.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

That may be all there is to be had. 
The pet industry has changed a lot over the last couple of decades. Along with most of the rest of the retailing world. Most products are sourced from China and companies there come and go as needed sometimes. If one company gets a bad rep for their goods - goodbye company. A new one will be operating out of the same facilities that day. If not sooner. The fact that there is a web site at all for Ocean-Son says they've been around longer then some exporters. 
I know that's not what you wanted to hear. 
good luck.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

If you are looking for a nice sized tank for a paludarium, check out a 56 gallon column (30 Long x 24 tall x 18 front-to-back)


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

clwatkins10 said:


> If you are looking for a nice sized tank for a paludarium, check out a 56 gallon column (30 Long x 24 tall x 18 front-to-back)


That sounds very good, but I don't think I have ever seen one.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> That sounds very good, but I don't think I have ever seen one.


The pet supermarket near me always has one, and I have seen them at petsmart too. I think for me its around $125 for the tank. I'm sure that you could throw a stand together  I almost bought one several times for either an aquarium or terrarium, but never got around to it.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Those 56g column tanks are on sale at Pet Smart right now until the end of the month. They come with a stand and a glass top for a little over $200. They might come with a light too. I can't remember for sure.

I was going to get one, but I didn't like the skinny stand with its bean pole supports and very little storage area. The only way that you can get the aquarium is with the stand at Pet Smart.

Perfecto makes them. 

Calypso Geometric Series Stands (bad picture)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, and if you made it rimless for the riparium, that would be super sweet!


----------

